# Flash swf ripper



## Mat (Aug 16, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone knew/knows anything about such programs and how effective they are.  

I need to learn some actionscript pretty quickly and thought using one of these could cut the learning time down a bit.

Thanks

Mat


----------



## retrotron (Sep 14, 2004)

It depends on the decompiler, but most will just read the bytecode of the swf and then represent it to you as actionscript. Flasm (http://flasm.sourceforge.net), however, shows you the stack, and that's useful if you want to know how things work inside. 

But if you're after examples, there are thousands of tutorials and examples out there. Take a look at any of the many communities (with their forums, tutorials, examples, free .flas, and so forth), e.g. http://www.actionscript.org, http://were-here.com, http://flashkit.com, etc.


----------

